# The Commercial Discussion



## Vholvek (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, it seems there is no thread for this, but I feel like there should be. So here, we'll discuss the best, and the worst commercials. Go ahead, surprise me. But, let me tell you non-Americans: If I talk about a commercial that you have never seen, ignore it.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know why, but I really like this one, it makes me want pistachios...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhdvmEYCQgA


----------

